# La März



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

bit arty but I love that machine<attachment></attachment><attachment></attachment>


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is that a stock photo?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

This should be in the "Show us a shop setup" thread


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost illegible !


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Is that a stock photo?


Nope thats my shot. Product of a mis spent youth playing with cameras.


----------

